
State Department preparing for clash of civilizations with China - smacktoward
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/policy/defense-national-security/state-department-preparing-for-clash-of-civilizations-with-china
======
gcb0
they are flat out admitting to an on-going information (fake news?) war? And
that while they could always fight with russia they have no clue how to impact
china?

